# V cat naps



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

What amazes me about our V Rio (male 15 mths) is that he's either going 100 mph or 0 mph - no in-between.

I was looking at pics I've taken on my phone (apologies for the graininess) of him sleeping and only wish that I could get as good a sleep as he does.

Thought I'd share some pics of Rio napping ... some with his buddy Kian ... it's funny how human-like they are sometimes.

Despite having free reign of the house (which is clear in the pics) ... I am happy that Rio never fusses to go into his crate for the night - thank goodness.

I envy my dog's life


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

So gorgeous.... little angels when they're asleep.

What amazes me is that Merc can apparently be fast asleep but as soon as there is some movement from the humans and he thinks something fun might be going on he's wide awake.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Do they actually fall asleep and stay asleep when you leave the room?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

If Kian is VERY tired, then yeah, he will stay asleep if we leave the room. Otherwise he will follow us wherever.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Same with Rio - if he's knocked out from a romp in the field - he will sleep through anything. If he's just napping - the slightest sound / movement of interest / distraction will have him up and investigating.


----------

